# The gastrointestinal motor function in irritable bowel syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nippon Rinsho. 2006 Aug;64(8):1441-5. Links [The gastrointestinal motor function in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)][Article in Japanese]Sagami Y, Hongo M. Department of Psychosomatic Medicine, Tohoku University Hospital.Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is presumed to be a gastrointestinal motility disorder with the brain-gut interaction. Psychological stress and stimuli of the colonic lumen increase colonic motor function which is exaggerated in IBS patients. Corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH) is considered to be a major mediator of stress responses in the brain-gut interaction. Similarly, peripheral administration of CRH affects colonic motility, induces abdominal symptoms and stimulates ACTH secretion, all of which are exaggerated in IBS patients. CRH antagonist blocks the greater responses of colonic motility in IBS. CRH is a key peptide in the pathophysiology of IBS with the brain-gut interaction.PMID: 16898609


----------

